
Show HN: Baqqer – A crowdfunding community platform - nathantross
http://baqqer.com
======
lowglow
Hey Everyone! :) Dan here, one of the founders, welcome to take any
questions/concerns/feedback people have. I'm super excited to share this with
the community. :)

------
nathantross
And this is Nathan, would love to know if you would use this for anything
you're making.

------
fbliss
Hey guys, what kind of product can I bring to the platform? Any limitations?

~~~
lowglow
We're welcoming anything that wants to share, grow, and collaborate with the
rest of the community. But always products you're making yourself.

------
shutdafkup
AWESOME site Thanks for creating it!!!

------
zcrownover
The site is well thought out and combines the best attributes of competitors
with its own unique twist. In my experience so far it's been a great way to
both network with other makers as well as get the word around about what I'm
working on, which helps me get more support, both financial and fellow makers
who want to build with me.

~~~
joshmanders
Should probably disclose that you work at Baqqer.
[https://baqqer.com/about](https://baqqer.com/about)

~~~
lowglow
He's actually a volunteer moderator/admin. Users can be moderators as well. If
you're interested in helping moderate let me know. The job duties are flagging
spam, helping community members, and generally being an ambassador if they
like the product enough. :)

